# Small boat



## timhartland1988 (May 12, 2009)

Hi, 
Does anyone own a boat that is wanting to sell it or know any place that does cheap boats under 10,000 would realy appreciate it thanks


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a mate with a steel-hulled yacht he's doing up to sell. I think it's 34 foot. I'll get details iff you like but I don't know what price he's asking. It's in Larnaca Marina if you want to look.


----------



## timhartland1988 (May 12, 2009)

sorry i forgot to say i would actually like a boat with an enigne thats powerful enough to tow something


----------



## nikko (Sep 27, 2008)

It has sails and a diesel engine 
Other than that, I know nowt about boats


----------

